# Boat maintenance



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Need a little side work this week while the boats down for maintenance. If you need any quality, affordable work done on your boat give me a call. Can provide many references. Anything from detailing and waxing, to paint repairs to electronics, I'm your man. 
Thanks,
Will Ashby 8503414762

BTW I travel between destin and orange beach frequently


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a 2003 triumph 190 bay boat and my steering just went out. I will be in Kansas for two weeks but when I get back I would like someone to look at it and get this fixed if its not too expensive.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

If Will is unavailable, give us a shout. We would be glad to do it.


----------

